

Ask HN: One Child One Laptop - thefreeman

http://one.laptop.org/about/faq (linking to faq because the homepage is a pretty obnoxious full page splash)<p>I love the idea of getting laptops to kids in third world countries.  But I am not sure about their custom OS, and I am having a hard time finding anything very specific about what they are able to "learn". I want to make sure I am not just falling for some sales pitch.  Thoughts?
======
dilithiumH3
Last I heard, it was a re-skinned and simplified Ubuntu based os. This might
have changed given the rise of android based os flavors in the market.

~~~
thefreeman
Any idea how 'simplified' it is? ie. Can they browse the internet? Could they
run a python script?

~~~
byoung2
<http://wiki.laptop.org/go/Developers_manual>

